# Kioti LK3054 hydraulic oil filter



## ToddSecki

The tractor is losing power. I am told it's likely a dirty hydraulic oil filter. Does anyone know where the filter is located? And if I take it off to change it how much oil will come out? Kioti LK 3054


----------



## mgr

Yes, where is the hydraulic filter located. Obviously hidden in plain sight. I'm at a loss as to where it's located.
thanks in advance.
mark


----------



## regkiotilk3054

it is on the right side about a foot forward of the firewall. It is a blue can with a hex on the bottom although it is better to use a strap wrench to avoid twisting off the hex and ruining the can. Only took it off after draining the fluid but I dont think much should come out as it is above the fill level on the trans.


----------



## mgr

I had gotten a replacement that looked nothing like the blue can and that baffled me. Appreciate the answer. Now I know I'm not crazy -- just a bad part from Kioti. Now I just need to figure out the proper part number. Any thoughts on that?
Regards


----------



## regkiotilk3054

the filter is inside the blue can and it is replaceable element. I just buy from ebay sellers. if you put in the model number and what you are looking for, it comes right up. you can buy all the filters for around $60--air, oil, hyd, fuel.


----------

